# My Lawn (Kustrud) - 2018!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks to everyone's help last year on mower choices, I ended up with a Tru-Cut 27" halfway through the season and my yard looked pretty darn good by the end.

Thanks again to everyone's help, I have my Prodiamine and Celsius (spot-sprayed) down for this year already.

First cut of the season today, gonna wait to scalp until I'm sure it wont freeze again. Neighbors are already pretty envious!

Here's the first of many pics - appreciate everyone guiding me in the right direction! Cannot wait to see how it turns out!

Crazy how much more "level" and thick it has become.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! Anxious to follow your progress this year!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks great! Anxious to follow your progress this year!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Lawn is 3 years old. I always scalp and aerate a little later but have never dethatched or verticut.

Should I verticut this year? If so, scalp or verticut first??

I plan to rent a Billygoat or whatever it is vacuum as well to clean up.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Lawn is 3 years old. I always scalp and aerate a little later but have never dethatched or verticut.
> 
> Should I verticut this year? If so, scalp or verticut first??
> 
> I plan to rent a Billygoat or whatever it is vacuum as well to clean up.


I think it all depend on how thick your lawn is from the previous years but it definitely won't hurt anything if you do verticut and it might give you an idea of what to expect go forward. What HOC to you plan to maintain this year?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn is 3 years old. I always scalp and aerate a little later but have never dethatched or verticut.
> ...


Prob somewhere around .5-.75".


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Kustrud said:
> ...


Anything below 1" and I would recommend a verticutting as it will help prolong your HOC later in the year :thumbup:


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Got it, thanks guys!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Where can I rent a verticutter here in GA? Everyone I called had no idea what it was!

Would a de-thatcher work just as well?

They all had one of those....

Or could I just aerate the heck out of it after scalping??


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Where can I rent a verticutter here in GA? Everyone I called had no idea what it was!
> 
> Would a de-thatcher work just as well?
> 
> ...


Go to Home Depot and actually look at the dethatchers they have. Mine had a few with the flail blades but had one that was a seeder with the fixed blades, so I would rent that one. The flail blade will work just fine but I think the fixed blades do a cleaner job of slicing the stolons and rhizomes.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I rent a verticutter here in GA? Everyone I called had no idea what it was!
> ...


Good to know. I'll go check them out.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Kustrud said:
> ...


They'll also call them a power rake.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Little off topic but did not want to start a new thread just for this. I blanket sprayed glyphosate around the outside of my fence yesterday around 6:00 PM with some NIS in it. It started raining hard sometime around 4 AM - think it was a waste or it had enough time to dry in?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Should be fine.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Little off topic but did not want to start a new thread just for this. I blanket sprayed glyphosate around the outside of my fence yesterday around 6:00 PM with some NIS in it. It started raining hard sometime around 4 AM - think it was a waste or it had enough time to dry in?


Like Ware said, you're good.

http://www.simsfarm.com/images/E0162301/Rain_Free_Chart[2].pdf


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Little off topic but did not want to start a new thread just for this. I blanket sprayed glyphosate around the outside of my fence yesterday around 6:00 PM with some NIS in it. It started raining hard sometime around 4 AM - think it was a waste or it had enough time to dry in?


Just FYI, this is YOUR thread so nothing YOU post is off topic :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## bbeckwor (Jun 11, 2017)

What area of GA do you live?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks guys! And haha true, I'm just all over the place with mowers, my lawn, herbicides, haha. Appreciate it!

I'm on a mission this year!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Alright so I think I'm going to give PGR a shot this year. I have read through all of the threads and answered all of my questions, but there's too many posts and options so it is confusing.

Can someone please simply post a link to the cheapest PGR brand and size for me to give it a shot this year?

Thanks!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Alright so I think I'm going to give PGR a shot this year. I have read through all of the threads and answered all of my questions, but there's too many posts and options so it is confusing.
> 
> Can someone please simply post a link to the cheapest PGR brand and size for me to give it a shot this year?
> 
> Thanks!


If you're just wanting to try it and/or have a small lawn, I would go this route.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Ware said:


> Kustrud said:
> 
> 
> > Alright so I think I'm going to give PGR a shot this year. I have read through all of the threads and answered all of my questions, but there's too many posts and options so it is confusing.
> ...


Thanks a ton! I have 7k square feet so I'll read up on it.


----------

